# WAGO APP für Windows Phone 8.1



## Ampel03 (26 Februar 2015)

Guten Tag,

die WAGO App läuft auf Apple Geräte und Geräte mit Android. Wird es irgendwann auch eine Version für Windows Phone 8.1 oder 10 geben?

Gruß, Ampel03


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (26 Februar 2015)

Hallo Ampel03,

derzeit gibt es die WAGO APP für den mobilen Zugriff auf die WebVisu für Windows basierte Smartphones nicht.
Ob und zu welchem Zeitpunkt eine Unterstützung angeboten wird ist derzeit nicht bekannt.


----------



## almot (8 Juni 2015)

Ampel03 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> die WAGO App läuft auf Apple Geräte und Geräte mit Android. Wird es irgendwann auch eine Version für Windows Phone 8.1 oder 10 geben?
> 
> Gruß, Ampel03



Ich hoffe auch immer noch...... das mit der webvisu über den browser ist nicht das gelbe vom ei......

Finde es immer wieder traurig, das solch riesige unternehmen nicht in der Lage sind ihren gesamten Kundenkreis zu bedienen....... selbst für RWE Smart Home gibt's ne app für Windows phone......


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2015)

Ich häng mich hier mal an 
Nachdem Apple und Google im Business - Umfeld "schlafen" hat Microsoft in diesem Umfeld steigende Markanteile.
Bei uns im Konzern (ca. 50000 Mitarbeiter weltweit) wird Apple durch MS bei den Smartphones ersetzt.

Also Wago, seit doch bitte so nett   

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## lord2k3 (9 Juni 2015)

Dann wird e!Cockpit interessant für alle App losen  dort ist man nicht mehr auf java angewiesen

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------

